# Lan Verbindung zwischen XP und Vista



## geforceeee (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte gerne eine Lan Verbindung zwischen zwei Pcs zum Datenaustausch herstellen. Der eine besitzt das OS XP und der andere Vista. Zuvor hatte ich zwei Vista Rechner und habe einfach die Firewall ausgeschaltet und sofort konnte ich unter "Netzwerk" (Start->Netzwerk) den anderen PC sehen. 

Leider geht das nun nicht mehr so einfach. Ich weiß einfach nicht wie ich vorgehen soll, weil niergendswo (auf beiden PC) ein Hinweis des anderen Computers zu sehen ist. Ich habe auch die Firewall ausgeschaltet und eine statische IP Adresse vergeben (beide sind bis auf die endziffer identisch). Unter "Suchen" finde ich bei XP meinen Vista Pc nicht und bei "Netzwerk" unter Vista wird auch der XP Rechner nicht angezeigt.

Wie stelle ich wieder eine Verbindung her, so dass ich auf die Daten zugreifen kann?

Vielen Dank
lg, geforceeee


----------



## riedochs (7. Januar 2009)

Sind die PC's in der gleichen Arbeitsgruppe?


----------



## Chron-O-John (8. Januar 2009)

Schau mal, ob du die Pcs überhaupt pingen kannst. Ist das der pass, versuch nicht über die Netzwerkumgebung auf die Rechner zuzugreifen, sonder direkt über die leiste mit \\ip-adresse (also z.b. \\192.168.1.1) eventuell brauchen auch beide Rechne 2 identische Benutzer (gleicher name & gleiches passwort - passwort muss gesetzt sein)


----------



## geforceeee (8. Januar 2009)

wie pinge ich denn die pcs? Was meinst du mit "direkt über die Leiste"???

Vielen Dank
lg, geforceeee


----------



## riedochs (8. Januar 2009)

Eingabeaufforderung öffnen
ping <IP-Adresse>

Heute scheint den Windows Klick Usern alles was ausserhalb der GUI ist wohl unbekannt zu sein.


----------



## geforceeee (8. Januar 2009)

Hey,
danke dafür. Ja, da hast du leider recht. Ich würde es jedoch gerne lernen. Nur weiß ich nicht wie. Vielleicht kannst du mir helfen?!

Vielen Dank
lg, geforceeee


----------



## Chron-O-John (8. Januar 2009)

Gerne... 
aaalso  du hast ja 2 Ip-Adressen eingestellt.

Nehmen wir mal an, diese lauten 192.168.1.1 (Vista) und 192.168.1.2 (WinXP)

Nun gehst du zum Pc mit Vista und Klickst auf "Start" dann auf "ausführen". (sollte das nicht zu finden sein kannst alternativ auch Windows-Taste + R am keyboard drücken)
Dort gibst dann cmd ein und klickst auf OK.
Jetzt kommt ein Schwarzes fenster, die sog. Kommandozeile.
hier gibst du fogendes ein: ping 192.168.1.2
- also die IP-Adrese des 2ten pcs.
Entweder kommt nun Ping erfolgreich, oder eben nicht.
Ist dieser nicht erfolgreicht stimmt entweder etwas mit der Netzwerkverkabelung nicht, oder die IP-Adressen sind falsch eingestellt.

Wie hast dus eigentlich verkabelt?

Mit direkt in die leiste eingeben mein ich in eben diese "Ausführen" Leiste eingeben (nicht in dei Kommandozeile)


----------



## geforceeee (8. Januar 2009)

hey,
so hab ich es eigentlich nicht gemeint. war wohl ein missverständnis. Also das war schon klar, aber ich meinte eigentlich, dass man heutzutage sich nicht mehr mit cmd etc. auskennt. So weit kenne ich mich schon aus.....Naja trotzdem danke. 

Dank eurer Hilfe hats nach dem Anpingen gefunzt, obwohl jetzt sogar völlig unterschiedliche Ip-adressen vergeben waren.

ALso danke leute uns bis dann
lg, geforceeee


----------

